# help choosing brushless system



## louiecola2 (Jul 4, 2011)

I want to up grade my beushless system or get a new motor that will get to about 70mph + cheap. I have the T4.1 brushless with the 3300kv and the XP450 ESC. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

any 9000KV or higher will get u close .. but cheap lol $150 for esc to run a 9000KV or higher and $100 for the motor .. dont forget gearing . 

plus a battery that can handle that .. i ran a 5000 30c lipo and it got hot n melted the pins on it .. so a real good battery also 

good luck


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

The Traxxas Brushless System and a strong 3s battery will get you there but at a cost of $300=>


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

My favorite move quote

Like the sign says, "speed's just a question of money. How fast you wanna go?"


----------

